# Ground Venison Jerky



## big-guy (Oct 19, 2010)

grinding some semi frozen venison

   

getting ready to shoot with my jerky cannon

 

shoot onto the smoker racks, note I have a fine screen on the rack

 

all into the smoker @ 150F with maple smoke until its as dry as you like it. 4 hrs for this batch

 

all smoked  and removing from rack to be packaged

 

all done


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 19, 2010)

Now you have done some good looking jerky . You say that you smoked it for 4 hours with maple. Now what kind of seasoning did you use if any???


----------



## eman (Oct 19, 2010)

Damn ,That's some fine looking jerky.

When using that big caulking gun and ground meat does it come out more like pemican or hard jerky???


----------



## big-guy (Oct 19, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now you have done some good looking jerky . You say that you smoked it for 4 hours with maple. Now what kind of seasoning did you use if any???


I used a Teriaki jerky mix from the Sausage maker.

Eman: I like my jerky a little chewy, if you smoke/dry it longer you can make it brittle, every smoker will be different you just have to play with your set up.


----------



## eman (Oct 19, 2010)

I like mine soft not hard to chew. Got the george washington syndrome.


----------



## 13owhunter (Oct 20, 2010)

VERY nice!  I did 10#s last week in the oven which came out OK.  I made the mistake of using the thin nozzle on my jerky gun for the first 5#s.  It was much more work and it didn't come out as good as I would like it to.

From now on, I'll make em nice n fat like the ones you did.

I can't wait till i finish my smoker build whose main purpose is to do 10#s of jerky at once......  

Good work there Sir!!


----------

